# What is the rule of multiple stops?



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

I assume you dont have to do more than one and that has to be one the way? I assume alot of people do what the rider asks but its point a to b. They are supposed to put in seperate destinations at least right?

My first ride was a stop but was put in as a seperate destination and ended up being good trip. But someone doing several trips making you wait.. nope


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

If they don't put it in as a stop, I see no reason why we have to do it. I usually do, but I know a lot of people on here would refuse. They even cancel when they see stops at certain kinds of places. Stops do have to be limited to three minutes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

X riders can add up to 2 additional stops. Pool is a to b


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

https://help.uber.com/h/26f09874-91e9-4fe1-9537-ec680a47ecbe

*Request a ride with multiple stops*
You can request that your driver make more than one stop within the app. Here is how:

1. Open the Uber app and tap the "Where To?" box
2. Tap the "+" to the right of the box
3. Tap "Add a Stop" to add your first destination
4. Tap "Add a Stop" if you wish to add a second stop
Note: You can only add 2 extra stops 
5. Tap "Save"

Stops will be made in the order they are added. To remove one of your destinations, tap the "X."

Remember to keep each stop under 3 minutes. Fares are subject to change.
You may split your fare, but it will be for the entire ride, not split by the cost to each stop.

Note: This feature is not available on uberPOOL rides.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

They don't have to be along the way. I have made a stops in separate parts of town. I don't mind as the meter is running, especially on a surge. But yes when they do want to do separate stops and especially when they are out of the way, I *make them* add it to the app. CYA to avoid them trying to false report for long hauling.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I assume you _*dont have to*_ do more than one and that has to be one the way? I assume alot of people do what the rider asks but its point a to b.


Just to understand your question better. When you say 'don't have to', what do you mean? Are you asking if Uber can deactivate the drivers' account for refusing, if the pax can sue the driver for refusing, if the pax can downrate the driver for refusing, or something else?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Just to understand your question better. When you say 'don't have to', what do you mean? Are you asking if Uber can deactivate the drivers' account for refusing, if the pax can sue the driver for refusing, if the pax can downrate the driver for refusing, or something else?


the whole question needs to be rephrased


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Had a rider last night that wanted to go to McDonald's. Told them to put it in as a stop AND they'd have to pay me in cash for waiting in line. And if they messed up my car I'd report a cleaning fee. Pax rerouted in the app and handed me $40. Off to McDonald's we went.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

To me, the "rule of stops" is that "stops" are intended as pickup points for additional X riders going to the same place -- and that has been my experience most of the time. In that scenario, the pickups should be toes to the curb and usually are.

"Stops" are not meant to be grocery/pharmacy/McDonalds stops, and IMHO a driver doesn't have to make them if you don't want to. You might get dinged on ratings, and you might get a complaint, but if it's a Walmart shopping stop I think you should be able to resolve any complaints very easily.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Stop by

Free Alex Jones


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sophistiq8ted said:


> Had a rider last night that wanted to go to McDonald's. Told them to put it in as a stop AND they'd have to pay me in cash for waiting in line. And if they messed up my car I'd report a cleaning fee. Pax rerouted in the app and handed me $40. Off to McDonald's we went.


That was one expensive cheeseburger!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I really don't have a problem with stops. It happens infrequently and usually it's just in and out pretty quickly. I tell them I can wait up to five minutes then the ride ends. I haven't had to end any.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Last night I was having technical difficulties, my phone was draining battery quicker than it was charging. A little after midnight I was at 4% and a passenger wanted to stop at taco bell. Taco Bell in a college town just after midnight on a Saturday is 20+ min, I agree knowing this. I was ready for a little break and they offered to buy me dinner. We got to taco bell and I shut my phone off for a half hour while I waited. Got my phone up to 24% and was able to work the remaining of my planned shift.

So my point is, there is no rule. Do what works best for you. Had my charger been working properly and I was not hungry, that stop would have never happened. It was a 2.88 mile 38 minute trip/break.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> and IMHO a driver doesn't have to make them if you don't want to.


I don't mean to nitpick on words here, but again I'm curious what 'doesn't have to' means? Technically we don't _*have*_ to do anything. I mean theoretically, a driver can just stop a trip at any time, and tell the pax they want to go home and put their feet up. Uber isn't gonna send someone with a stick, and force them to finish the ride. The main practical question as regards stops, is what are the possible repercussions, low rating, account deactivation, legal, etc? I still don't get which one of these we're referring to when we say a driver 'doesn't have to' do them, but I guess each one needs addressing separately.


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Yup. I don't play with stops. You wanna go out the way, you gonna pay. But I would've done it for $10 he offered $40 . I'm not gonna turn it down. They tried to get me some food too. Lol. These guys were drunk, hungry and didn't have anything better to do with their money. Love working in lake Geneva! They were probably in my car for 40 minutes. They jumped in and said, this is gonna be an interesting ride, and they didn't disappoint!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

"Waiting time is discretionary for the driver", says Lyft. If the pax plays stupid and starts wasting your time, then cancel the ride and put them out!
No anchors. If stuff is left in you car, then find them inside or where ever, and give it back. Rule might be different in Canada.


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

As noted by others, stops are meant primarily to pickup and dropoff additional pax up along the way, not for running errands. Uber, when they rolled this feature out in the app, claimed that they informed riders that stops should be kept to know more than two mins. I highly doubt they did. You are free to cancel any ride you want, but you'll want to watch your cancellation rate cause that can get you canned. You'll also get dinged in your ratings so it's up to you how much you want to put up with. At slower times I might be more patient but still have my limits. 
My last 1-star was before Christmas, pick up a girl and the destination says Burger King. She informs me she'll have another stop from there. I decide to play things by ear. Get to BK and she wants to do the driver-thru. It's a slow time of day and the drive-thru is empty, I'll do it and downrate her later. She orders a Bacon King and is informed that it is still breakfast and she'd have to wait 10 mins, she says she'll wait. Now we have a problem! I explain to her politely that I can't wait for more than 2 mins and I could either drop her off there or take her to her destination. She protests and I still politely explain that I really only make money if I'm moving and can't sit still. She says "fine" and wants me to take here to McDonald's instead. I take her there but think to myself that she better not think I'm going to another drive-thru. Pull in and she says to let her out. We both 1-star each other and go our separate ways. I wear that 1-star as a badge of honor because I didn't allow myself to be a doormat. I feel a minor inconvenience isn't worth a down-rating but a major one that could cost you any considerable profit is every time.

I'll also let you know that you can check for programmed stops before pickup. When you've accepted a ping hit the button on the top right-hand corner of your screen. It should show a box with your pax's name that says pickup and another like it that says dropoff. If they are using the built in stops it'll have a box in between that says stop. Being mindful of my cancellation rate I'll cancel these at peak times but take them at slow times. Doesn't catch unprogrammed stops but it helps.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Sophistiq8ted said:


> Yup. I don't play with stops. You wanna go out the way, you gonna pay. But I would've done it for $10 he offered $40 . I'm not gonna turn it down. They tried to get me some food too. Lol. These guys were drunk, hungry and didn't have anything better to do with their money. Love working in lake Geneva! They were probably in my car for 40 minutes. They jumped in and said, this is gonna be an interesting ride, and they didn't disappoint!


Love those rides!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Sophistiq8ted said:


> Yup. I don't play with stops. You wanna go out the way, you gonna pay. But I would've done it for $10 he offered $40 . I'm not gonna turn it down. They tried to get me some food too. Lol. These guys were drunk, hungry and didn't have anything better to do with their money. Love working in lake Geneva! They were probably in my car for 40 minutes. They jumped in and said, this is gonna be an interesting ride, and they didn't disappoint!


Do tell! LOL


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Parableman said:


> If they don't put it in as a stop, I see no reason why we have to do it. I usually do, but I know a lot of people on here would refuse. They even cancel when they see stops at certain kinds of places. Stops do have to be limited to three minutes.


What would those places be ?Isnt the point that they are taking advantage making the driver wait?We aint making extra money with that garbage . Losing



reg barclay said:


> Just to understand your question better. When you say 'don't have to', what do you mean? Are you asking if Uber can deactivate the drivers' account for refusing, if the pax can sue the driver for refusing, if the pax can downrate the driver for refusing, or something else?


Im saying a to b means not stopping and waiting. We can cancel if too ridiculous


Sophistiq8ted said:


> Had a rider last night that wanted to go to McDonald's. Told them to put it in as a stop AND they'd have to pay me in cash for waiting in line. And if they messed up my car I'd report a cleaning fee. Pax rerouted in the app and handed me $40. Off to McDonald's we went.


40 extra? For mcdonalds?



Bbonez said:


> Last night I was having technical difficulties, my phone was draining battery quicker than it was charging. A little after midnight I was at 4% and a passenger wanted to stop at taco bell. Taco Bell in a college town just after midnight on a Saturday is 20+ min, I agree knowing this. I was ready for a little break and they offered to buy me dinner. We got to taco bell and I shut my phone off for a half hour while I waited. Got my phone up to 24% and was able to work the remaining of my planned shift.
> 
> So my point is, there is no rule. Do what works best for you. Had my charger been working properly and I was not hungry, that stop would have never happened. It was a 2.88 mile 38 minute trip/break.


Thats a low fare and alot of time. Just saying . 4 dollar meal


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Im saying a to b means not stopping and waiting. We can cancel if too ridiculous


We can cancel for any reason we feel like, and nobody's gonna come and force us to complete the ride. The practical question in all these kinds of cases, is not whether we can or can't, it's if there can be any repercussions from Uber (or anyone else) if we do?


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> We can cancel for any reason we feel like, and nobody's gonna come and force us to complete the ride. The practical question in all these kinds of cases, is not whether we can or can't, it's if there can be any repercussions from Uber (or anyone else) if we do?


 I was talking about whats acceptable. I know anyone could turn off there car for any crazy reason . I was wondering if we are expected to do stops .Cos i dont . because thats not the job lol .I especially obviously wouldnt go through a drive through . maybe im wondering why anyone would


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> .I was wondering if we are expected to do stops .Cos i dont .I especially obviously wouldnt go through a drive through .


Expected by whom, Uber or the pax?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Thats a low fare and alot of time. Just saying . 4 dollar meal





aarondavid1010 said:


> maybe im wondering why anyone would


You're not just "wondering" because I explained why I did it in my post and you didn't seem to understand. I was going to take a little break anyway, I got paid to take this break plus dinner. Easy decision, if I was in the same situation again I would do it again but each ride and situation is unique and should be handled differently.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

‘Stops’ are just that. They are not ‘stop and waits’. As long as it’s in the app, I’ll go wherever. They definitely don’t have to be on the way either. I had one fare last week, that ended up paying pretty well: pick up boyfriend of requesting pax on one side of town, drive across town to pick up food, drive another 20 mins away to drop off bf at gf’s house. 

I chose to do the food thing, as it was a pretty long trip overall, it was 2:45am, line was short, and it put me in a perfect location for an airport run at 3:40am. Totally up to the driver. 

During the day, or busy hours I would probably just drop pax off at the restaurant and tell them to request another uber out. (Unless pax could sufficiently ‘motivate’ me.)


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I really don't have a problem with stops. It happens infrequently and usually it's just in and out pretty quickly. I tell them I can wait up to five minutes then the ride ends. I haven't had to end any.


Your experience is the exception, by far. Stops, along with car seats are my biggest problems by four and I have an excess of 7000 rides.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

The rule is, you stop when you want, as long as you want. You or the rider can cancel at any time, for any reason. 

I'm still waiting for drivers to learn how tbe law of averages works. Yeah, some people want you to stop at McDonalds. Yeah, some folks need to pick up a friend or two. If you're cool about it, they actually take less time. 

It's not like even 1% of your time is spent waiting excessively. Even then, if it is excessive, apologize and cancel. They can hire another Uber and wait - you'll get the 1 star for it though. 

Where I drive, I get quite a few returning riders. We have a blast and I still make all my money. They even tip me. 

Now, it may be the case that the reason I see good business is that I have a high rating. Lyft takes rating and compliance rates into account, it's likely that Uber does as well. 

I've experimented a bit lately with taking longer eta trips. I actually tend to get better trips out of it. Even when they fall short, I usually get something amazing directly after. This is either due to the dispatch algorithm incentivizing me or just that no drivers know how good it is out where I drive. Or both...

Either way, fortune favors the bold.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I would do stop-and-waits sometimes, if the pax offered enough of a cash tip, up front, to make it worth it for me. I would never ask, only tell them I don't make any money waiting. Not even at red lights, so I set Waze to avoid long ones wherever possible. And even that was dependent on where and when the stop was. Bad neighborhood or if I suspected a drug run? Once you get out of my car you stay out. Call another Uber to come get you.

Stops put into the app before I get to the pick up, to get more people or drop people off, I would do. That became the job when Uber started letting them do it. UBER also allows them to add stops during the ride. My rule there was if they discussed it with me, and it wasn't taking me 5 million miles in the wrong direction, go for it. If they didn't discuss it with me and just changed it, or changed it and then simply announced that this was what *we* were doing, I'd pull over somewhere safe and end the ride. I'm your driver, not a machine myself. You don't get to give me orders and expect me to comply with a smile on my face.

And, as always, the higher the applicable surge, the more negotiable terms became.

4 guys heading to a strip club 20 miles away at 4.2 (rare!) surge wanna stop at the ATM to get cash AND the QuickChek for smokes and whatnot? Sure boys! I've got time! Oh, and BTW, how about a nice tip for the woman that gets you there safely, and not just for the ones that'll roll ya if they get half a chance? (They laughed and did tip.)


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> The rule is, you stop when you want, as long as you want. You or the rider can cancel at any time, for any reason.
> 
> I'm still waiting for drivers to learn how tbe law of averages works. Yeah, some people want you to stop at McDonalds. Yeah, some folks need to pick up a friend or two. If you're cool about it, they actually take less time.
> 
> ...


my plan going forward when asked something inappropriate is I will say i suppose you will one star me now but what you asked is not a part of the job if you one star me i'll one star you and it will affect you more than me.



SuzeCB said:


> I would do stop-and-waits sometimes, if the pax offered enough of a cash tip, up front, to make it worth it for me. I would never ask, only tell them I don't make any money waiting. Not even at red lights, so I set Waze to avoid long ones wherever possible. And even that was dependent on where and when the stop was. Bad neighborhood or if I suspected a drug run? Once you get out of my car you stay out. Call another Uber to come get you.
> 
> Stops put into the app before I get to the pick up, to get more people or drop people off, I would do. That became the job when Uber started letting them do it. UBER also allows them to add stops during the ride. My rule there was if they discussed it with me, and it wasn't taking me 5 million miles in the wrong direction, go for it. If they didn't discuss it with me and just changed it, or changed it and then simply announced that this was what *we* were doing, I'd pull over somewhere safe and end the ride. I'm your driver, not a machine myself. You don't get to give me orders and expect me to comply with a smile on my face.
> 
> ...


you asked for a tip on a 4.2 surge but not upfront if someone wants stops on a regular ride? hmmm


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> my plan going forward when asked something inappropriate is I will say i suppose you will one star me now but what you asked is not a part of the job if you one star me i'll one star you and it will affect you more than me.
> 
> you asked for a tip on a 4.2 surge but not upfront if someone wants stops on a regular ride? hmmm


They know a downrate will affect you more than them. They're really not that stupid.

4 guys in their early 20's heading out to a strip club to celebrate... they were falling all over themselves trying to prove who was the biggest man on campus.

And it's one thing to ask for a tip. It's another to openly state that services will or won't be provided based on it. The first is allowed, the second isn't.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> They know a downrate will affect you more than them. They're really not that stupid.
> 
> 4 guys in their early 20's heading out to a strip club to celebrate... they were falling all over themselves trying to prove who was the biggest man on campus.
> 
> And it's one thing to ask for a tip. It's another to openly state that services will or won't be provided based on it. The first is allowed, the second isn't.


I dont agree with the rating. I think it affects them more. Since no one picks up riders with bad ratings and they need rides more than i need a bad pax. My avg will avg out


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I dont agree with the rating. I think it affects them more. Since no one picks up riders with bad ratings and they need rides more than i need a bad pax. My avg will avg out


I don't know how many drivers pick up low rated pax, but I definitely wouldn't say no one does. IMHO a low rated pax might have to wait longer (depending on how low), but in most cases somebody will pick them up. I one starred a certain pax, a good few months ago, but still got one or two pings from them recently (which I ignored). I'm guessing that if they're still using Uber, somebody is accepting their pings.



aarondavid1010 said:


> and they need rides more than i need a bad pax. My avg will avg out


Just like one 1 star won't usually get a drivers' account deactivated, it's not necessarily gonna send the riders rating to oblivion either.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I dont agree with the rating. I think it affects them more. Since no one picks up riders with bad ratings and they need rides more than i need a bad pax. My avg will avg out


There is always an ant that will grab the ride. Don't fool yourself.

The pax also has the ability to start a fresh account with a new CC/DC. Driver's don't. And if the pax complains it's taking too long to get cars when they are in the area, and they use Uber regularly, Uber WILL improve/reset their rating.

They won't do that for drivers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> We can cancel for any reason we feel like, and nobody's gonna come and force us to complete the ride. The practical question in all these kinds of cases, is not whether we can or can't, it's if there can be any repercussions from Uber (or anyone else) if we do?


Repercussions? Yes and no. The TOS is intentionally written vaguely in many areas, and this is one of them.

When you are pinged, YOU choose whether to accept the contract. As a contractor you have the option to deny any contract (*) before it begins. So if someone wants to go to grocery store, hang out, then return you could say no and not against TOS. However, you are not given the destination(s) until AFTER you hit Accept. Not complicated enough? If you refuse a ride based on a pre-loaded drive thru, you are guilty of destination discrimination, and they DO terminate for that eventually (only if pax complain). However, you are free to pass on any ride, says Uber.

Let's add more: Once you start the ride, if you deny any part of it, you may be guilty of either destination discrimination, racial discrimination, sexual, age, handicap, service dog, or _______ discrimination. If the destination is pre-loaded in the app, you either take the whole thing or deny the entire ride. There's your TOS.

If the pax adds a stop DURING the ride, you can deny it. It was not part of the original contract that you accepted, therefore you are not bound to honor a change if you don't want to. But if that happens, you need to (stop and) work it out IMMEDIATELY with them. If you refuse the new contract terms (going to a drive thru, stopping to pick up someone, whatever) then either they settle for the previous contract terms or you drop them off and they get a new ride, new contract with someone else, right then and there.

Uber's TOS is vague enough on this subject that when it happens, if you choose to deny the stop, you are both in the right and in the wrong, And since no pax or driver has successfully sued on this issue, there is no need for Uber to provide more clarity.

(*) You cannot deny rides on the basis of discrimination, unless that discrimination is for your safety and you can prove it in an arbitration if necessary. In other words, if you deny a service dog, you're screwed.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

*My general rules for multiple stops based on what I think are reasonable expectations:*

1. Multiple stops need to be input into the app before leaving for the first destination. I will literally pull over and tell them to input the info if they mention it after we leave. "Just winging it" is not a reasonable expectation by a pax.

2. Banks, gas-stations, or other locations only where you can get in and out quickly (no supermarkets, Walmart, etc). Drive-through on a case-by-case basis.

3. Unless they have some large bags, they take everything with them. If they don't return in 5min, I'm ending the ride.

4. If they're picking up a friend, call them 1min after we arrive if they don't come out, and they get another 2min, then I'm leaving - with or without pax.

_Keep in mind that Uber/Lyft does not designate a wait-time for multiple stops, so it's up to the driver's discretion._

All of these are my rules, but each pax will have their own definition of "reasonable", so best to let them know up front.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> There is always an ant that will grab the ride. Don't fool yourself.
> 
> The pax also has the ability to start a fresh account with a new CC/DC. Driver's don't. And if the pax complains it's taking too long to get cars when they are in the area, and they use Uber regularly, Uber WILL improve/reset their rating.
> 
> They won't do that for drivers.


i still win not dealing with them. i dont care. They do have a harder time getting rides. They dont want a 1 star


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Uber's TOS is vague enough on this subject that when it happens, if you choose to deny the stop, you are both in the right and in the wrong, And since no pax or driver has successfully sued on this issue, there is no need for Uber to provide more clarity.


That's the point I was trying to make. Any guidelines that Uber gives to drivers or pax about stops, are more or less meaningless, unless they'd protect a drivers account from deactivation, in a case of numerous complaints. For example, IIRC they tell pax to try to keep stops under 3 minutes. Now, if a driver were to constantly ditch pax who took more than three minutes, and racked up enough complaints, would that text, or any other on Ubers' website, save their account from deactivation or not, IDK.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I don't know how many drivers pick up low rated pax, but I definitely wouldn't say no one does. IMHO a low rated pax might have to wait longer (depending on how low), but in most cases somebody will pick them up. I one starred a certain pax, a good few months ago, but still got one or two pings from them recently (which I ignored). I'm guessing that if they're still using Uber, somebody is accepting their pings.
> 
> Just like one 1 star won't usually get a drivers' account deactivated, it's not necessarily gonna send the riders rating to oblivion either.


i thought 3 star and below you dont get them again first off.

Second its averaged. so it hurts them way more then a driver doing tons or rides. do you just want to be heard. cos your points are really after the fact and irrelevant. Argumentative without taking any stand passive. i dont need it thanks. Your a mod? so i'm asking you kindly to bow out


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> i thought 3 star and below you dont get them again first off.


Only with Lyft.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> So my point is, there is no rule. Do what works best for you. Had my charger been working properly and I was not hungry, that stop would have never happened. It was a 2.88 mile 38 minute trip/break.


Some drivers adjust whether they will stop / wait based on surge or no surge

~or~ 
time of day / shift.

~or~
Both.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I tell all pax that I wait three minutes then I'm out. I had a woman go to a fast food restaurant and expected me to wait while she ate the food inside. She thought since it was a Lyft ride & entered multiple stops that I was forced to wait or not get paid. 

She got the three minute wait time then I continued the ride back to her original pickup spot. With her still inside the burger joint.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> my plan going forward when asked something inappropriate is I will say i suppose you will one star me now but what you asked is not a part of the job if you one star me i'll one star you and it will affect you more than me.


lol please do this. get back to us.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Repercussions? Yes and no. The TOS is intentionally written vaguely in many areas, and this is one of them.
> 
> When you are pinged, YOU choose whether to accept the contract. As a contractor you have the option to deny any contract (*) before it begins. So if someone wants to go to grocery store, hang out, then return you could say no and not against TOS. However, you are not given the destination(s) until AFTER you hit Accept. Not complicated enough? If you refuse a ride based on a pre-loaded drive thru, you are guilty of destination discrimination, and they DO terminate for that eventually (only if pax complain). However, you are free to pass on any ride, says Uber.
> 
> ...


This is factually nonsensical and I'll tell you why.

First, the legal wording of your post isn't legal at all. You have a contract with Uber and Uber has a contract with riders but you don't have any contracts with the riders. This is an important point because the trips you receive are not contracts.

You can cancel trips at any time. You can do it for any reason. Legally, there is nothing they can do to you. Now, access to the platform is not a legal right and can be revoked at any time, for any reason.

What this means is that you have to make your behavior seem like you are interested in providing Uber's services. If they are losing money on you, because you only accept surge pings and then cancel 1/3 of them, you're going to be deactivated.

On the flip side, if your rating is high and your acceptance rate is high, you're running at a 2% cancel rate, and you have numerous reports of self corrected routs, refunds, decisions not to charge riders for cancellations, or any other metric that shows you're acting in good faith, Uber will keep you around.

Folks don't think these actions matter. They do. If you want "fairness", be fair. Don't scam people. Don't make shit up. It's easier to tell than you think.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> lol please do this. get back to us.


gladly worse case is we are both one starred for their stupidity or i get to kick them out might as well since i'm getting one starred. if they dont want a 1 star they can show me 5 before they leave. I dont possibly know what repercussions beyond that you think there are lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> my plan going forward when asked something inappropriate is I will say i suppose you will one star me now but what you asked is not a part of the job if you one star me i'll one star you and it will affect you more than me.


Be sure and report back and let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

Wow you guy's are ruthless stops really aren't that bad and how often do they actually happen. Now that school is about to begin in a month I'll know I'll get the typical round robin's drop kid off at school and back to home. When I did do a fast food run I'm always offered food and tipped in cash so I don't mind.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I assume you dont have to do more than one and that has to be one the way? I assume alot of people do what the rider asks but its point a to b. They are supposed to put in seperate destinations at least right?
> 
> My first ride was a stop but was put in as a seperate destination and ended up being good trip. But someone doing several trips making you wait.. nope


Stops are for multiple pax to get out along the way, or to pick up an addtl pax friend. I do NOT: 1) wait for anyone at any store for a roundtrip or to their 2nd destinationetc. At a stop, someone gwts in or gets out. There is no waiting. I don't care what rating they give me, I'll recover from it in a days worth of rides.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't care about multiple stops....most people seem to care and value your time. I'm not saying everyone, but really never an issue for me.

I was doing multiple stops before Lyft and Uber made them avaliable to pax...

Also congrats aarondavid1010 on your feature thread dude


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Fed truck said:


> Wow you guy's are ruthless stops really aren't that bad and how often do they actually happen. Now that school is about to begin in a month I'll know I'll get the typical round robin's drop kid off at school and back to home. When I did do a fast food run I'm always offered food and tipped in cash so I don't mind.


I'm not sure how many trips you have but there are some very unreasonable people out there who want you to wait an unreasonable amount of time. For instance today on a school run I had a mother and kids. She was considering having me wait while they went inside to meet with the teacher. Think about it. We are probably talking 20 minutes here. It is going to take her at least 5 minutes each way just to get to the classroom. 9 cents a minute.

Once when I was more of a pushover I actually had a lady go to a grocery store and buy like 50 items while making me wait. She acted like she was going to be out in 3 minutes but wasn't. It took 25 minutes!!

My policy is generally if it is under 5 minutes, no problem. If it is somewhere like a grocery store, bank (other than ATM), crowded drive thru, etc then I will try to dissuade them first with talk like "if it's over 5 minutes it would be cheaper to just order another vehicle when you are done". In 90% of cases this works. But if it doesn't I will flat out tell them NO. Usually I don't have to flat out say NO though. I will often tell them to take their things and that I will wait for them unless I get another run then I will end the trip and they can get another driver. Another variation I do is to tell them I will end the trip but stay in the parking lot and "more than likely you will get me again" (of course that rarely happens but it is a white lie).

The low pay (about 9 cents a minute here) is a big part of it but another part of it is that I feel it is disrespectful to me and it is treating me like I am their low wage butler.


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

You people that are whining about stops are cutting your own throats. The more you drive, the more you make. Period. If they want to stretch their ride for a few extra dollars by going to take their friend home first, let them. Make the money. Good God, it ain’t rocket science.

And putting stops in the app is irrelevant. The only thing that does is draw points on a map for directions. You WILL get paid the EXACT SAME THING whether your little stop is in the app or not. If you get a paxhole that tries to scam a free ride out of it, simply tell U/L you were doing what the customer requested. The truth is on your side, which is something not even those schmucks can change.

And during the stop....that’s pennies a minute, yes, and waiting too long is losing money, yes yes yes....but you need to have your thumb up your ass for a LOT longer than 3 minutes to hit that threshold. I aim personally for a 10-15 min time, anything more will cost cash up front or I will go. And I’ll be honest about it if asked.

Basically, kids.....just do what the rider asks. Basic customer service. Be in charge, but don’t be a ****** without a reason.

-Termie, who is indeed an asshole


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> gladly worse case is we are both one starred for their stupidity or i get to kick them out might as well since i'm getting one starred. if they dont want a 1 star they can show me 5 before they leave. I dont possibly know what repercussions beyond that you think there are lol


curious to what your rating is now before you start doing this. and theres one the comes to mind


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I assume you dont have to do more than one and that has to be one the way? I assume alot of people do what the rider asks but its point a to b. They are supposed to put in seperate destinations at least right?
> 
> My first ride was a stop but was put in as a seperate destination and ended up being good trip. But someone doing several trips making you wait.. nope


No, no, and no. I only stop if I feel like I wanna stop for myself.


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

My experience with multiple stops tend to occur at night. I could be picking up one or more people from a bar/restaurant, venue, etc and they’re all going home for the night. Regardless if the pax live close or quite a ways away.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

kbrown said:


> No, no, and no. I only stop if I feel like I wanna stop for myself.


Not sure that's a bragging point. You'll never know this, but the bad karma will bite you in the wallet. Better riders require better service, you don't wanna be the guy that Uber can't trust with their good trips. You wanna be the guy they give most of the 40+ trips and the swish back to backs that roll in at $20 each.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a pax ask me to stop for food. Trip was 5.5 miles to hotel than another 2 miles to food and 2 miles back to hotel made $10 plus 2 tip and they paid $18 so not to bad


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

DrinkSoda said:


> My experience with multiple stops tend to occur at night. I could be picking up one or more people from a bar/restaurant, venue, etc and they're all going home for the night. Regardless if the pax live close or quite a ways away.


For me, it's bottle shops. Take a dude to get his grog, take him home. I do 2 or 3 of those, then, bam! Trip to the city. Keeps my gross average in the 30/hour zone and spikes to 50 some hours.

Don't sweat the small stuff. Uber isn't going to keep giving you shit trips. If they gave you crap all the time, you would log off and go work at 7-11. So, do the shit trips so that Uber will give you the good ones next.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

Pretty obvious that most all of the rider "rules" set forward by Uber/Lyft are intended by them to be enforceable by the drivers' relative to their own individual acceptance of risk related to cancellation rates, ratings, driver complaints, and ultimately potential deactivation. This is obviously part of their plan to buffer themselves from being painted as the bad guy to the PAYING CUSTOMER.

They don't even remove 1 Star driver ratings anymore -- except in the case of physical threats or altercations. Oh yeah -- they just merrily give ride credits out at the hint of an accusation related to impaired driving, wreckless driving, or mistaken navigation, to boot -- no need to look at the driver's dashcam footage.

And it shouldn't take rocket science to figure out that the number of drivers relative to market demands varies greatly from one locale to another. To think that Uber and Lyft don't take this into consideration when deciding on tolerance thresholds towards deactivation (just like they decide that certain markets need higher mileage/time pay along with plenty of surge/primetime and bonuses, while many others get peanuts rates and virtually bupkis in the way of bonuses) would be foolish.

Just sayin'.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pro tip: if you're going to dump a pax who gets out to make "a quick stop", check the back seat to make sure they haven't tried to anchor the car with a personal item. If they have, remove the item from your vehicle before moving off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> I assume you dont have to do more than one and that has to be one the way? I assume alot of people do what the rider asks but its point a to b. They are supposed to put in seperate destinations at least right?
> 
> My first ride was a stop but was put in as a seperate destination and ended up being good trip. But someone doing several trips making you wait.. nope


" Oh my Mandatory 12 Hour Shift is Ending "!
" Someone else will have to come get you "
"Sorry, Bye "!

Squealing tires accelerating away 
. . .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm always honest and tell them that I don't mind if they're really quickly. 
But anything past a couple of minutes is costing me money. 
Most of the time they'll offer a tip or say never mind.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I like bank stops, when the passenger gets inside the bank, I follow him, get a free coffee, get out with the passenger.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Why is this an issue?

We exist to serve our customers. We charge for this. What part of this is so hard? More work = More $$$.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Why is this an issue?
> 
> We exist to serve our customers. We charge for this. What part of this is so hard? More work = More $$$.


What? No.

Ignore her.

No really, I don't just mean this post.

Ignore her.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> I like bank stops, when the passenger gets inside the bank, I follow him, get a free coffee, get out with the passenger.


Scan for security cameras ?



Karen Stein said:


> Why is this an issue?
> 
> We exist to serve our customers. We charge for this. What part of this is so hard? More work = More $$$.


What color collar do you prefer ?
Black with spikes
Or
White with Rhinestones ?

You DESERVE a new MASTER . . .


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Why is this an issue?
> 
> We exist to serve our customers. We charge for this. What part of this is so hard? More work = More $$$.


Unfortunately more work = less $$$ with stops, the pay is too little.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Make them add it as a stop in the app on their end. Otherwise, they could try to claim that you ran the meter after they had left the cab. CYA. 

Also, if it’s a quick run into the convenience store for a Gatorade, that’s one thing. If it’s going into Walmart or wait on carline to pick up the kid at school, then hell no. They are asking you to do that so they can be cheap and not have to pay another Uber booking fee. If confronted with that situation, I’d tell them that my wait time is $0.50 a minute, and they have to prepay in cash for me to wait.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Why is this an issue?
> 
> We exist to serve our customers. We charge for this. What part of this is so hard? More work = More $$$.


Maybe you exist to serve but I'm here to trap strangers in my car and abuse gas station bathrooms

What


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Signal Twenty said:


> Make them add it as a stop in the app on their end. Otherwise, they could try to claim that you ran the meter after they had left the cab. CYA.
> 
> Also, if it's a quick run into the convenience store for a Gatorade, that's one thing. If it's going into Walmart or wait on carline to pick up the kid at school, then hell no. They are asking you to do that so they can be cheap and not have to pay another Uber booking fee. If confronted with that situation, I'd tell them that my wait time is $0.50 a minute, and they have to prepay in cash for me to wait.


Don't tell them a price to wait. That will get you deactivated if they complain.

Just tell them you don't make money if your wheels aren't turning. If they're smart, they'll offer a tip. If it's acceptable, then insist on it up front, in cash.

No green, no lounging.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Don't tell them a price to wait. That will get you deactivated if they complain.
> 
> Just tell them you don't make money if your wheels aren't turning. If they're smart, they'll offer a tip. If it's acceptable, then insist on it up front, in cash.
> 
> No green, no lounging.


This, works every time if they aren't stupid


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

the biggest thing for you new drivers out there.

NEVER let them leave something in your car. its a chicken shit way they use to keep you from leaving them


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> the biggest thing for you new drivers out there.
> 
> NEVER let them leave something in your car. its a chicken shit way they use to keep you from leaving them


Tell them it's a liability issue, they HAVE to take their stuff with them!!!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> the biggest thing for you new drivers out there.
> 
> NEVER let them leave something in your car. its a chicken shit way they use to keep you from leaving them


I've been anchored by a having a passenger leave a kid or kids in my car, and it's happened more than once. We went from not getting in cars with strangers to leaving kids in the car with strangers.

By the way, I am pretty much a night driver so I don't get a lot of kids, but with the exception of a little kid who slept the whole trip and a little girl who translated for her mom, all the other kids in my car made messes. And one kid smeared chocolate on my door panel. He had the candy for like 30 seconds and still managed to make a mess. So next time you pax leave a kid behind to keep that driver from driving off, please remember that some of us hate kids that aren't related to us.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

A lot of this depends on the rates where you drive. Where I drive (Westchester/Rockland NY) Uber pays us around $0.18 a minute for wait time, which comes close to $11 an hour. Pre trip wait time pays around 50% more than this. Non of this amounts to a fortune, but it's better than most other places I've heard of, and I usually don't mind waiting around a bit, either before or during a trip. Plus if I refuse the stop, I might have to wait around and then drive to the next ping, in which case I wouldn't be making anything. I believe the next 2 closest markets (North NJ and Southern CT) both have higher mile rates, but lower minute rates than us.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Z129 said:


> ... And one kid smeared chocolate on my door panel...


I *may or may not* purposely don't carry a car seat in the trunk for this reason. I've had moms pushing strollers up to my car..."sorry, I can't take you without a car seat!!!" as I zoom away.

If they're old enough to not need one, you bet your sweet bippy that there'll be a cleanup fee if the brat smears chocolate on my car.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Signal Twenty said:


> I *may or may not* purposely don't carry a car seat in the trunk for this reason. I've had moms pushing strollers up to my car..."sorry, I can't take you without a car seat!!!" as I zoom away.
> 
> If they're old enough to not need one, you bet your sweet bippy that there'll be a cleanup fee if the brat smears chocolate on my car.


He was a rather big. He didn't need a car seat. I really should have requested a cleaning fee. Fortunately it was an easy clean up.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I seriously wonder why I come on here sometimes.

you're all creating scenarios that for the most part do not exist.

I've never had a stop where somebody wanted to stop at Walmart and do their grocery shopping.

all I've ever had was stops at McDonald's or taco bell. and they were very few times.

but I can tell you - EACH TIME - they've offered to buy me something as well. taco bell stops don't happen at peak driving times. they happen at 10pm or 11pm when rides aren't coming in heavily anyway.

seriously... Do you all just like spending your time trying to come up with things to complain about? my gawd.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Z129 said:


> https://help.uber.com/h/26f09874-91e9-4fe1-9537-ec680a47ecbe
> 
> *Request a ride with multiple stops*
> You can *request *that your driver make more than one stop within the app. Here is how:
> ...


Drivers aren't obligated, but risk a low rating if they refuse. Just another way Uber tries to act like an employer. At this point, I'd refuse and rate 1-star just for requesting at anything lower than a 1.5.


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

Z129 said:


> https://help.uber.com/h/26f09874-91e9-4fe1-9537-ec680a47ecbe
> 
> Remember to keep each stop under 3 minutes.


I have never had a rider do a 3 minute stop; it is 10 minutes at least for their friend to come downstairs and find the car and board. Most people requesting stops are going shopping at the 7-11 for beer and other supplies, and I wind up sitting there for 20 minutes or longer. Other times it is for going to McDonalds. Sometimes the lines there are 20 minutes. On average, when my riders put in a "Stop", it's between 15-20 minutes. They don't tip or anything.

I just sit there because otherwise I am reported to Uber for Professionalism or even Safety.

Never mind ratings -- pax know how to retaliate, now, and it even gets them free rides.

Pax see what the driver rates THEM immediately after their trip, and they retaliate if you rate them low. I have seen pax get this information before I even finished driving away. They look at the app, look at me, and start screaming "**** You!!" and stuff.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ardery said:


> I seriously wonder why I come on here sometimes.
> 
> you're all creating scenarios that for the most part do not exist.
> 
> ...


Let me guess.. you don't drive in the hood


----------



## Uboo (Mar 21, 2018)

I tell them stops in the app are like stop signs! I stop then GO!!!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Same as the rule for numerous stops.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ardery said:


> I seriously wonder why I come on here sometimes.
> 
> you're all creating scenarios that for the most part do not exist.
> 
> ...


Let me so you this...

Given choice, would you prefer food or the money it will cost?

I can do more with the money, myself.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Let me so you this...
> 
> Given choice, would you prefer food or the money it will cost?
> 
> I can do more with the money, myself.


suz, most fast food stops I've gotten were after 8 o'clock. maybe 2-3 times a month tops. if it was peak hours or during a surge, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ardery said:


> suz, most fast food stops I've gotten were after 8 o'clock. maybe 2-3 times a month tops. if it was peak hours or during a surge, I wouldn't do it.


See, in my area, I would get them multiple times a night. I didn't do stop-and-waits unless surge and/or the offered tip made it worth it.

When they would offer food (and let's face it, a burger & drink can run over $5 easily) it's almost like when people don't want to give the homeless guy on the corner because they think he'll use it for booze or drugs so they give him a bologna sandwich instead. They don't trust us to have money.

I don't think they put that much thought into it. Just saying what it seems/feels like.

And they figure if YOU eat in your car, they can too.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Just tonight, had three very different experiences with stops/waits (no surge/PT during any of this):

First one - Pickup just going a mile down the road and back (min fare Lyft, even if round trip). He's running into GameStop to get a monthly gamecard for Xbox. Asks "How does this work? Can you bring me back or should I just call another ride when I get out?" "Sorry, it could take you ten++ minutes if there's even one other person in line." "No problem, I understand." "Maybe I'll see you when you get out."
$3.75 + $2 in-app tip.
About 5 minutes later, I'm still in the lot, Ping...same guy. Pull up. All smiles. "I got lucky, just one person in line and she was finishing up when I walked in. But you were right, 2 people got in line right after me - Id be in there another 15 minute probably. Ya never know." Chit chat the 2 minutes back up the road.
Nice Kid. Another $3.75 and $2 cash tip.

Second one - Rider (she'd already had me waiting for 4+ minutes at pickup) "Hey, I need to quick run into Smiths. Need to grab milk." (Full on grocery store, not a quick mart.). "Sorry, I really can't wait for something like that - we don't get paid wait time." Hint, Hint, nudge, nudge...nope, clueless. (BTW, Milk's at the far end of the store - and this lady wasn't running for anything plus there's the wait time at register. Pass.) Drop here off - sure enough 1 star - p!ss of lady. Meh. I'll survive and it'll be gone in a week and a half and I didn't let her walk all over me.

Third one, last ride of the night, on way home in destination mode with drop off about 10 minutes from my house - Rider (stripper) asks politely if I can make a stop... "Let me ask you, can you make stops for cash? I just need to stop at the 7-11 and add cash on my card so I can Uber my kids to school in the morning." "Is it on the way?" "Yes, right on the corner before you turn to my street." "Sure, just please make it quick because we don't get paid wait time. And I really appreciate you respecting my time, so many people don't. Thanks." "Oh no problem, I really appreciate Lyft and Uber. My car died and if you weren't here I'd be so stuck."
Runs in, does her thing, out in less than 2 minutes.
Drop her off, she's getting out, saying goodbye, I give her the "eh hem" cough... "Oh geeze, I almost forgot, thanks for reminding me." Hands me a wad of singles. $8 ride, $7 tip. Side note: Literally only the second time a stripper has tipped - out of easily 100+ rides to strippers. The only other time was when I stopped so she could deposit her money at the ATM - that we had to do a snipe hunt for.

And yes, when I got home I took out a disinfecting cleaning wipe and wiped the bills off - along with everything I touched in my car after she gave me the money that was in places I don't want to think about less than half an hour ago (this was not the classiest of strip clubs).

My point of all this? Use your best judgement. You get to decide *what's best for you*.

It's no different for waiting on a rider at the start of a ride. Is it worth more to take the cancel fee than the ride, or more to take the ride than the cancel fee?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Termie said:


> You people that are whining about stops are cutting your own throats. The more you drive, the more you make. Period.
> 
> -Termie, who is indeed an asshole


I've always wondered the types of drivers who doggy train these passengers that waiting 10-15 minutes is ok. At .10 a minute for us folk here in NC. Not whining but when you are an independent contractor and don't know what the actual contract entails (we don't see their destinations) then it's really a crapshoot for us drivers. So waiting for pax here in good ol Raleigh can take a hit on avg per hour.



Rushmanyyz said:


> Don't sweat the small stuff. Uber isn't going to keep giving you shit trips. If they gave you crap all the time, you would log off and go work at 7-11. So, do the shit trips so that Uber will give you the good ones next.


It's all relative right? Your 30 gross avg is more like 16 here in NC. So not sweating the small stuff. This sounds like the famous "gamblers fallacy." You will get a good ride after a really bad one. Gamblers also believe that the next hundred they spend will be for the lucky numbers. Not knowing that each successive attempt is completely independent of the previous. With Uber I've had crap trip after crap trip. When I do get a decent trip it seems like heaven, not because it's an amazing trip but because of the previous abuse of trips that led me to think that this one was hand picked by Uber to reward me for my turmoil and suffering and make me think that it's better than what it really is. I've stopped working after 2 hours before and hit the library instead when I get on this crap streak. And it always starts with pax wanting to stop at Mickey D's.

My rules are simple. Respect the driver, and the driver will respect the rider. Know that I am in it to make some money by providing a service that they want as a pax. So 3 min wait time for a pack of ciggys. 5 min for the elderly wanting to stop at gas station. Wally World will never see the likes of me enter it's parking lot to pick up groceries. There's taxis for that kind of hustle.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Why is this an issue?
> 
> We exist to serve our customers. We charge for this. What part of this is so hard? More work = More $$$.


You're obviously not making any money. I guess you'll have no problem waiting at a McDonald's drive thru for $5 for 15 minutes. This is why pax take advantage.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I've always wondered the types of drivers who doggy train these passengers that waiting 10-15 minutes is ok. At .10 a minute for us folk here in NC. Not whining but when you are an independent contractor and don't know what the actual contract entails (we don't see their destinations) then it's really a crapshoot for us drivers. So waiting for pax here in good ol Raleigh can take a hit on avg per hour.


don't mind him. he doesn't know what the **** hes talking about


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I've always wondered the types of drivers who doggy train these passengers that waiting 10-15 minutes is ok. At .10 a minute for us folk here in NC. Not whining but when you are an independent contractor and don't know what the actual contract entails (we don't see their destinations) then it's really a crapshoot for us drivers. So waiting for pax here in good ol Raleigh can take a hit on avg per hour.
> 
> It's all relative right? Your 30 gross avg is more like 16 here in NC. So not sweating the small stuff. This sounds like the famous "gamblers fallacy." You will get a good ride after a really bad one. Gamblers also believe that the next hundred they spend will be for the lucky numbers. Not knowing that each successive attempt is completely independent of the previous. With Uber I've had crap trip after crap trip. When I do get a decent trip it seems like heaven, not because it's an amazing trip but because of the previous abuse of trips that led me to think that this one was hand picked by Uber to reward me for my turmoil and suffering and make me think that it's better than what it really is. I've stopped working after 2 hours before and hit the library instead when I get on this crap streak. And it always starts with pax wanting to stop at Mickey D's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Curlylocks (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't mind making the stops. But I always have the rider add the stop on their app. The reason being I actually had a rider ask me to make a stop not on the app, then complained to Uber that I made a personal stop while they were in the car and wanted a refund.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Here's a tip if you didn't already know, when you accept a trip,if rider has put a stop, it shows there is a stop in between as in my pict, so if you don't like drop offs, pickups, or drive thrus, you do have a choice to cancel before arriving,









That trip sucked, thought it would have been a good one with surge, but nope, drunk guy was hungry, so it was a home to food to home drive


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Multiple stops are to get out/in. Had a group of girls this weekend wanted to go to the bar but the ride was to a hotel. I told them if they wanted door to door that they needed to put it in the app. Get to hotel drop off account holder. Told everyone to get out. But I NEED to go to the bar and need door to door service. One girl said. I came back that they better catch the account holder that's walking away or get another Uber because this one's over. Don't want to put in a stop, don't get to your final destination without waking. Plain and simple


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Why is this an issue?
> 
> We exist to serve our customers. We charge for this. What part of this is so hard? More work = More $$$.


Nobody believes you but....


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Ardery said:


> I seriously wonder why I come on here sometimes.
> 
> you're all creating scenarios that for the most part do not exist.
> 
> ...


You must have never driven in a Detroit hood. Those paxholes will request stops then make you wait upwards of 20 or 30 minutes while they screw off inside of a CVS and while you are making only 12 cents a minute. So you will spend around 45 minutes on a ride only to make $6. SCREW THAT!!!!!



Karen Stein said:


> Why is this an issue?
> 
> We exist to serve our customers. We charge for this. What part of this is so hard? More work = More $$$.


Do you not know how to do basic math? Lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> You must have never driven in a Detroit hood. Those paxholes will request stops then make you wait upwards of 20 or 30 minutes while they screw off inside of a CVS and while you are making only 12 cents a minute. So you will spend around 45 minutes on a ride only to make $6. SCREW THAT!!!!!


They don't "make" you do anything. Stops are stops, not stop-and-waits. If you get out of the car, the ride is over for you, unless a large enough tip is paid, up front, for the driver to do otherwise.

Even Uber doesn't want you to wait that long. They want you available ASAP for the next pax. Uber gets paid less for wait time, too, don't forget.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

I guess I’m a chump, making it worse for the rest of you, LOL. I just let them stop wherever, for however long (it’s never been an entire grocery shopping trip though).


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

SlackerInc said:


> I guess I'm a chump, making it worse for the rest of you, LOL. I just let them stop wherever, for however long (it's never been an entire grocery shopping trip though).


Yes. That's chump behavior.

And I'm patient AF, but waiting is not in my vocabulary.

I hope you're either trolling or you get lot of cash tips everyday, all day.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

Not trolling.

I get decent tips (I think), although I don’t know why it matters if they are cash. And I have a 4.94 rating and lots of badges and written compliments. That actually means something to me, which probably also reads to you as being a chump.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

SlackerInc said:


> Not trolling.
> 
> I get decent tips (I think), although I don't know why it matters if they are cash. And I have a 4.94 rating and lots of badges and written compliments. That actually means something to me, which probably also reads to you as being a chump.


Cash tips are always better, as anyone in the service industry can agree - cash doesn't show up in your earnings, meaning it can't be taxed. On top of that, do you really trust screwber to handle your in-app tip money properly and not skim it?

I've got great ratings, colorful badges and brilliant write ups too - but that and $1.25 will get me on the subway.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

Signal Twenty said:


> Cash tips are always better, as anyone in the service industry can agree - cash doesn't show up in your earnings, meaning it can't be taxed. On top of that, do you really trust screwber to handle your in-app tip money properly and not skim it?
> 
> I've got great ratings, colorful badges and brilliant write ups too - but that and $1.25 will get me on the subway.


Okay, now you're really going to think I'm a chump: I record my cash tips to declare as income on my taxes. It's actually illegal not to, even if you are unlikely to get caught.

I do however push the letter of the law. For instance, today I met someone to play tennis. After we were done, I was super sweaty and stinky, and just wanted to go home for a shower. But I signed in to the Uber app as "Find trips toward destination" and made that destination home. I've never had it actually give me a ride when I do that, and I didn't expect it to happen this time. But that allowed me to start my mileage tracker and rack up some mileage I can deduct from my taxable income.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

SlackerInc said:


> Okay, now you're really going to think I'm a chump: I record my cash tips to declare as income on my taxes. It's actually illegal not to, even if you are unlikely to get caught.
> 
> I do however push the letter of the law. For instance, today I met someone to play tennis. After we were done, I was super sweaty and stinky, and just wanted to go home for a shower. But I signed in to the Uber app as "Find trips toward destination" and made that destination home. I've never had it actually give me a ride when I do that, and I didn't expect it to happen this time. But that allowed me to start my mileage tracker and rack up some mileage I can deduct from my taxable income.


Nah, I don't think that's really "chumpy" to declare cash tips. Most people don't, but hey that's your prerogative. Recording mileage is a good thing. I drive very part time, so tracking my miles would probably be more work than it's really worth.

To each his own.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

I use an app that makes it easy. Depending on your tax bracket, declaring your miles could increase your net earnings by close to 25%, as IRS rules are pretty generous and make 60% of my gross receipts non taxable (without tips it would be north of 70 percent).


----------



## überalle (Aug 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I really don't have a problem with stops. It happens infrequently and usually it's just in and out pretty quickly. I tell them I can wait up to five minutes then the ride ends. I haven't had to end any.


Should be three minutes at most


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> The rule is, you stop when you want, as long as you want. You or the rider can cancel at any time, for any reason.
> 
> I'm still waiting for drivers to learn how tbe law of averages works. Yeah, some people want you to stop at McDonalds. Yeah, some folks need to pick up a friend or two. If you're cool about it, they actually take less time.
> 
> ...


Uber/Lyft Propaganda. Thank you Uber corporate for enlightening us with your skewed view of drivers jobs. It is sort of like when Wall Street puts out articles on the web to favor their stocks or to downgrade stocks they are actually wanting to purchase. It is called psychological warfare and you my friend reek of Uber Corporate propaganda.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

I didn’t think the post sounded corporate or terribly different from my experience.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I might do one stop if it 's quick but you are not hiring a chauffeur for 9 cents a minute nor renting my car so lets keep it from A to B.

There should be at least a $1 charge that goes to the driver 100% per stop, and it should only be one stop per ride and maybe the second stop if you have 2 pax and one wants to get out before the other.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I might do one stop if it 's quick but you are not hiring a chauffeur for 9 cents a minute nor renting my car so lets keep it from A to B.
> 
> There should be at least a $1 charge that goes to the driver 100% per stop, and it should only be one stop per ride and maybe the second stop if you have 2 pax and one wants to get out before the other.


I like your suggestion (I also think we should get more than $2.50 for short hops we may have driven eight minutes to pick up). But for 9 (isn't it 10?) cents a minute I will sit with the engine off and look at Twitter for as long as someone wants to. I think if we are honest, we struggle to make more than that anyway after gas and depreciation, and in this case it's getting paid while not driving, and increasing the chance of a tip.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SlackerInc said:


> I like your suggestion (I also think we should get more than $2.50 for short hops we may have driven eight minutes to pick up). But for 9 (isn't it 10?) cents a minute I will sit with the engine off and look at Twitter for as long as someone wants to. I think if we are honest, we struggle to make more than that anyway after gas and depreciation, and in this case it's getting paid while not driving, and increasing the chance of a tip.


Every market is different. Mine was 13 cents and 75% was 9 cents that I got.

Even over 10 years ago driving for a car service we charged $2 per stop and we had to get dispatcher approval first.


----------

